# Help identifying discoloration on white shirt after DTG curing



## radicalrev (May 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

One of my client send me few pictures of our blank tees that somewhat looks like it has a scorch mark or pre-treatment stain. I am figuring out if this is the cause of our fabric reacting to the heat or if this is human error during the drying/curing/pre-treatment process.

I have never seen a scorch mark or pre-treatment stain in person before, so I would like to get a few opinions on what the culprit could be?

Client uses a Kornit Storm system and said it appears after going through the Adelco conveyor dryer. Tried 3 shirts, and all seems to have the same result. 

Please Advice. 

Thank you


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

From the looks of it there may be a couple of things at work here

First, it looks like maybe your pretreatment might not have been applied evenly and pooled up when it was cured.

Second, and not sure here, but you may be using the wrong kind of pretreatment on the white shirt. Make sure the pretreat you are using is for white, CMYK prints. I have seen white shirts yellow from using pretreatment that was intended for color shirts. Had this happen with both IA and Firebird. The yellowing will not appear after you initially pretreat the shirt, but after it has been cured and the exposed to light for a while.

My two cents, other folks may have other advice.

Dan


----------



## jtrainor (Jan 6, 2016)

it looks like to me the Kornit Fixation that they use with their inks is being dried to long or to hot, what is your time and temperature set at on your dryer??


----------



## radicalrev (May 15, 2016)

jtrainor said:


> it looks like to me the Kornit Fixation that they use with their inks is being dried to long or to hot, what is your time and temperature set at on your dryer??


Temp was 160c, duration was 3 minutes. 

In the meantime, client said it was also done with Gildan white t-shirts on the SAME batch, but only ours have the stain/scorch marks. I am now mostly convince if the fabric is the likely cause.


----------



## jtrainor (Jan 6, 2016)

It defiantly could have been, even if its Gildan some shirts are made in Honduras to Haiti to Dominican Republic to Nicaragua. a lot can change between those places. another thing is are you using the supplied Kornit fixation? How many locations were printed on the shirt after it stained?


----------

